# Oscar



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aawww poor oscar  he sounds like he was a good friend 

RIP


----------



## Horseknogg (Nov 15, 2007)

He was a very good friend.He was`nt much of a race horse, but he tried his best be a saddle horse, even though the whole sitting on his back thing messed with his head a bit.He had the usual standardbred take on life eat, sleep, do as little as possible.While being ridden he always tried to keep an eye what was going on up there,as a result he would walk into trees and fences on a regular basis.A small dent to the pride and we were off again.Personality plus.


----------

